# Our First Trip!



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, since we picked up our new-to-us Outback on Sept 10th, we have been trying to get away. We had our first trip derailed when DW got bronchitis 2 days before takeoff, and we really wanted to get one in before the holidays were upon us.
We went to Olema Ranch Campground out on the coast, about a hour and a half away. Lot's of traffic on a Friday afternoon, making for lot's of tests of the Prodigy settings. I thought I had it dialed in from cruising around the neighborhood, but the brakes grabbed and locked a couple of times as commuters cut me off. I eased it back a little on the control and tried to brake a little softer and seem to have that one figured out.
It was drizzling as we pulled in, and went to a light rain later that lasted all night. It took me about a half hour to figure out the awning







and probably 2 hours total to fiddle with everything, but then we were set. A couple with kids were tenting across from us and we remembered how much fun it was in the rain with wet dogs. At least now the wet dogs have their own area. Absolutely awesome having a warm dry bed, warm food, and a movie and popcorn.
Great hike the next day on the beach with the pups, and a pumpkin patch right in the campground. We found the gray tank's limit by Saturday night, with water coming up in the shower








Walked down to the dump station and got a quick lesson from a guy in a motorhome on the fine arts of the dump station, then it was our turn. I think we got it pretty quick, a little grumbling from the guy behind us in line about something or other, but that's his problem I guess, and we were gone!
The shakedown cruise has been deemed a success, and the next trip will be better yet! We had the furnace go on once when the remote was shut off, kind of weird, maybe I need to read the directions again.
Anyway, thanks for all the info, Outbackers! The time spent on this site has been well worth it!
John


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

bearlyrunning said:


> Well, since we picked up our new-to-us Outback on Sept 10th, we have been trying to get away. We had our first trip derailed when DW got bronchitis 2 days before takeoff, and we really wanted to get one in before the holidays were upon us.
> We went to Olema Ranch Campground out on the coast, about a hour and a half away. Lot's of traffic on a Friday afternoon, making for lot's of tests of the Prodigy settings. I thought I had it dialed in from cruising around the neighborhood, but the brakes grabbed and locked a couple of times as commuters cut me off. I eased it back a little on the control and tried to brake a little softer and seem to have that one figured out.
> It was drizzling as we pulled in, and went to a light rain later that lasted all night. It took me about a half hour to figure out the awning
> 
> ...


glad to hear your trip went well, overall how did you like olema ranch, i've tried to get dw to go but she wont










darrel


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

bearlyrunning said:


> A couple with kids were tenting across from us and we remembered how much fun it was in the rain with wet dogs. At least now the wet dogs have their own area. Absolutely awesome having a warm dry bed, warm food, and a movie and popcorn.
> 
> [snapback]61235[/snapback]​


John,

Sounds like you are new to the TT side of camping. It's great, aint it? DW and I often (seems like it's mostly when it rains) look at tenters with kids and ask ourselves, "should we have been taking the kids tent camping rather than the popups and now the TT?" And the answer is always - NAHHH.









Tent camped my whole (younger) life. As I get older I like having a nice comfortable bed and being up off the ground in a dry, cozy camper. And we're in the same campground as people in tents. I did enough tent camping with the kids in Scouts. Enjoyed every minute of it, but enjoy this much more.

Glad you had a great trip.

Scott


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great to hear that your first trip out went well








Sure does beat tent camping.

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Awww -- The Awning --

probably the easiest yet most confusing mechanism on the TT .. i esepcially enjoy having people stand around and watch me as I mess it up virtually everytime for some reason...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The grumbling guy behund. Unless I am mistaken thats the guy who should have went to a site with fuul hook ups. He was the guy who thought he was going to be the only one to use the dump station before check out. He did not leave enough time to dump and is in a hurry to get going. His whole weekend is ruined because the person dumping in front of him is taking 5 minutes too long.

YUP, you are right. Thats HIS problem!!

Glad you had a good weekend.









John


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad you had a good trip. I just want to say that the furance came on with me too when the whole system was turned off







. I didn't know what was going on. I switched on the A/C and the furance went off and then I turned the whole system off again. Was fine then. I guess I'm like you need to read the instructions better.









"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

John,

All in all, it sounds like you had a pretty good shakedown cruise!
I'm sure you felt very guilty watching those poor souls in the tent with the wet dogs.

*NOT!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

My wife just made a reservation at Olema so I am interested in hearing your opinion as well.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome California Outbacker!

I'm glad you and your family had a great time. We love our 21rs and try to get out once a month with it. If you get a chance tell us about the Olema Campground. I've consederd going there.

As far as your heater coming on, you may have turned off the remote but not turned off the main unit. Make sre you here the main unit "beep" in response to a remote command.

Walter


----------



## bearlyrunning (Sep 10, 2005)

As for Olema Ranch, I for the most part liked it. Very friendly people, very accessible for the trailer, plenty of room. Very close to Point Reyes N.P. If you go, the route on Novato Blvd to Petaluma-Point Reyes Rd is MUCH better than Sir Francis Drake, a little longer depending, but much less traffic and smoother.
We thought we were getting full hookups, and ended up with water, 115 volt electric, and no sewer. DW made the reservation, maybe there was a miscommunication there. Very clean and a well-mannered bunch of campers, lots of halloween decorations. I'll go back.
John


----------

